# Baby not quite himself after MMR and booster jabs...?



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, Sorry to bother you again 

my son had his MMR and boosters 2 weeks ago. He got a temperature the next day so I gave him some calpol and we took it easy for a couple of days. He seemed better. Then last Weds (9 days after jabs) he got a very high temp and was very grizzly. I gave him calpol again (only needed 1 dose and temp did not come back) and had another couple of quiet days in the house.

Since then he has not been himself, I can't quite put my finger on what's wrong as he is eating/drinking ok and playing alot (driving me up the wall getting into everything as usual  ) _but_ he is napping a bit more and for longer stretches and when he wakes up he looks quite pale and "peaky" for quite a while afterwards. His left eye looks a little bit bloodshot too 

My MIL has been calling me daily to see how he is and is nagging asking me to take him to the gp. (Last time I took J to the gp was when he was 2 weeks old and his BCG came up nasty on his arm just to be told it was perfectly normal and nothing to worry about  )
So is this a normal reaction to the jabs or do you think it could be something else that I should go and get checked out? 

Thank you


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi pink cat, firstly please don't apologise for bothering me again, I'm always happy to help, funnily enough my friends little girl is the same age and has just had her mmr and has reacted in the same way going from being fine to being slightly off, this usually lasts up to 2 weeks so as you are just at the 2 week mark itay well still be the jab, if I were you I would see how he goes for the next few days and if it doesn't settle then see your gp if your still not quite happy with him

Nic


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks   

He seems to be getting better so I will keep an eye on him next few days but take him to gp if he's still not right.


----------

